# .......come ricevere attenzioni dal marito.....



## lunaiena (14 Maggio 2012)

Ieri sera gran finale di campinato con la vittoria della squadra del cuore del marito....
tutta questa festa ,tutti questi " del pieri" che a me non me ne può importare di meno....

Quindi esco per un gelato con il mio amico Jovi....
Ma con me in macchina porto anche i miei tre cagnetti...
senza rete di protezione
Ecco l'avventura successami che racconto al marito quando arrivo a casa e lui con molta disattenzione (la solita di quasi tutti i mariti)

Caro ma non sai che mi è successo...
e lui:
dai sentiamo la baggianata...
 Al rientro dopo una bella serata percorrevo tutta allegramente la provinciale anche senza cinture ed al cell.. con il mio amico Jovi..(però avevo le cuffie Eh!) ignara che  dopo una curva potessi trovare un posto di blocco a quell'ora (era l'una)
cazzo tra me e questi carabinieri solo un centinaio di metri  e qualche balla di fieno che il vento spostava....lo vedevo là in mezzo alla strada pronto con la paletta....
pochi secondi per pensare....cosa fare ..... ...

Poi ecco l'idea ....un cortile ....metto la lucciola a sinitra giro faccio retro e torno indietro no??
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Eccoli salire in macchina .....lampeggiante .....sirena .... 
Penso 
mica inseguiranno me no??
boh???
Faccio  finta di niente vado per la mia strada ....
continuano ad inseguirmi lampeggiandomi pure....
Vabbè allora mi fermo va....

Intanto mio marito sempre intento a guardare tv.....

Ok...
scendono con il mitra....
la pila puntata in macchina ....
I cani che abbaiano da tutte le parti....

Uno dei due :
E' sola in macchina ...
Io
Si solissima....
Intanto i  cani bau....bau.....bau.....
Lui 
Patente libretto ,e perchè è scappata quando ci ha visti....
Io
IOOOOOOOO
ma non vi ho neanche visti ,è che ho dimenticato una cosa da un mio amico e volevo andarla a recuperare....
Lui 
si certo

Mio marito sempre disattento finchè non gli ho fatto vedere il verbale ....
Lì si che ho detto :
"Ma amore ciao benvenuto nel mio mondooooo......":mrgreen:


----------

